
Massive Health's Startling Infographic: Carbs are Killing You  - dhgisme
http://www.foodandtechconnect.com/site/2012/01/26/infographic-of-the-week-carbs-are-killing-you/
======
Geee
Really good explanation in that infographic, but is that accurate? I think
it's missing the part where carbs transform to fat, or is that correct? I've
always assumed that.

Also, extra fat usually goes straight through your body. It's weird how it's
always assumed that every calorie stays in your body. So it's not necessarily
just used for fuel or stored, some of it comes out of the other end.

------
tectonic
The other key point of an Atkins diet: you can eat as much for the allowed
foods as you feel like, you don't have to restrict yourself in quantity, just
type.

